# MIUI For Atrix 4G



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! MIUI was ported over to the Atrix today in Alpha version.
I am running it and it IS nice.

Here is a video i recorded of it for everyone to see what it's like:






Enjoy =)


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep. We already have it here.


----------

